#  Alternativmedizin >   Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Strophanthin? >

## Virusinchen

Mich interessieret es,wie es  bei einer zusätzlichen Therapie gegen Herzerkrankungen ( z.B.Angina Pectoris) hilft?

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Virusinchen, 
folgender link beschäftigt sich ausführlich damit. Link entfernt 
Danke für den Hinweis. Hört sich ganz vielversprechend an. 
MfG  Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> folgender link beschäftigt sich ausführlich damit. Link entfernt 
> Danke für den Hinweis. Hört sich ganz vielversprechend an. 
> MfG  Ulrike

 Was bitte ist daran vielversprechend, außer daß der Herr Heilpraktiker über die Schulmedizin und über die Pharmaindustrie hetzt?? 
Nach Lesen der ersten Sätze rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Wie kann man solch einen Unsinn hier einstellen?    

> Damit erging es Strophanthin    ähnlich wie etwa dem erfolgreichen, aber ebenfalls nicht mehr patentierbaren    Antikrebswirkstoff Vitamin B 17. Weitere solche Beispiele sind das Wissen um    die besondere Bedeutung von hochwertigem Wasser und Salz, um Colostrum oder    um die zelluläre Entsäuerung des Organismus.

 Vit. B17: Es ist nicht erwiesen, daß dieser Stoff irgendwas Antikrebs-mäßiges an sich hat. Im Gegenteil, es wird davor gewarnt, B17 bei Krebserkrankungen zu nehmen.  
Colostrum: Da hatten wir heute hier schon einen Versuch, der kläglich gescheitert ist dank Patientenschubser und Pianoman.  
Salz und Wasser: Darin koche ich für gewöhnlich meine Nudeln.  
Entsäuerung: Wenn nichts anderes mehr zieht, dann wird die allseits bekannte und beliebte Übersäuerung aus dem Hut gezaubert.    

> Ein für Laien geschriebenes    Buch - längst vergriffen, aber im Internet nachlesbar - 
>   " Skandal Herzinfarkt - Link entfernt     gibt die skandalöse Hetze gegen Strophanthin und die offene Feindschaft    der sog. Schulmedizin etwa gegen den Begründer der Oralen Strophanthintherapie,    Dr. Berthold Kern wider.

 Was eine Hetzerei! In dem ganzen Artikel, den Du verlinkt hast, ist nicht anderes zu lesen.  
Und das soll hilfreich sein?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nach dem ich mir die den Link angesehen habe muss ich leider sagen hat hier nichts zu suchen. 
Hetzte egal ob für oder wider sind *mir* zu wider!

----------


## Justitia

Strophantin ist ein verschreibungspflichtiges Medikament. Der entfernte link beschäftigt sich ausführlich mit diesem Medikament und bedauert a) die Verschreibungspflicht und b) die Tatsache das andere Medikamente (hier werden gegenläufige Interessen der Pharmazieindustrie unterstellt) vorgezogen werden. 
Es kann doch hier nicht unterstellt werden, dass finanzielle Eigeninteressen im Vordergrund stehen. Ein Rezept gibt es nur vom Arzt. Für den ist es aber (finanziell gesehen) egal, ob er Medikament a oder b aufschreibt. 
Es muß doch aber erlaubt sein, sich für ein Medikament zu interessieren, welches gegebenenfalls weniger Nebenwirkungen und bessere Wirkungen verspricht. (Wenn es denn wirklich einem körpereigenem Hormon entspricht). Es gab auf dieser Seite viele weiterführenden links auch zu Studien mit dem Medikament.
Wenn ich zwei Medikamente zur Auswahl habe, ist für mich sehr entscheidend, mit welchen Nebenwirkungen ich zu rechnen habe und welche Wirksamkeit ich mir davon verspreche. Kein Kriterium für mich ist, welcher Pharmakonzern davon profitiert. 
Der Gedanke, dass die Pharmaindustrie aber noch zusätzlich Gewinnmaximierungsüberlegungen mit einbezieht (einbeziehen muß) ist für mich eher unstrittig. Auch halte ich es nicht für abwegig, dass es bessere, lediglich unbekanntere Medikamente gibt. Ich für meinen Teil würde meinen Arzt auf Strophantin ansprechen, wenn es darum gehen würde, dass ich ein Herzmedikament bräuchte. In so fern bin ich dankbar über die Anfrage. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Virusinchen

> Was bitte ist daran vielversprechend, außer daß der Herr Heilpraktiker über die Schulmedizin und über die Pharmaindustrie hetzt?? 
> Nach Lesen der ersten Sätze rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Wie kann man solch einen Unsinn hier einstellen?  
> Vit. B17: Es ist nicht erwiesen, daß dieser Stoff irgendwas Antikrebs-mäßiges an sich hat. Im Gegenteil, es wird davor gewarnt, B17 bei Krebserkrankungen zu nehmen.  
> Colostrum: Da hatten wir heute hier schon einen Versuch, der kläglich gescheitert ist dank Patientenschubser und Pianoman.  
> Salz und Wasser: Darin koche ich für gewöhnlich meine Nudeln.  
> Entsäuerung: Wenn nichts anderes mehr zieht, dann wird die allseits bekannte und beliebte Übersäuerung aus dem Hut gezaubert.  
> Was eine Hetzerei! In dem ganzen Artikel, den Du verlinkt hast, ist nicht anderes zu lesen.  
> Und das soll hilfreich sein?

 Wenn man die Geschichte von Quabain/Strophanthin liest, dann kommt eigentlich die Frage, gegen wen die Hetze eigentlich ist.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wenn man die Geschichte von Quabain/Strophanthin liest, dann kommt eigentlich die Frage, gegen wen die Hetze eigentlich ist.

 
Die Beiträge auf der Homepage sind in ihrer Aussagekraft mehr als eindeutig. 
Die Hetze geht hier an die Regierung, die Pharmakonzerne und all die "Bösen Jungs und Mädels" die das "Medikament" verbieten.
Vehement befürworten das Mittelchen, nach dem was ich in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sowieso nur Heilpraktiker und andere Unstudierte.   _@ Justita 
warum ist das Medikament verschreibungspflichtig?!
Doch erst seit kurzem. Es spielt meines Wissen nach seit 1992 keine Rolle mehr in der Behandlung von koronarerkrankten Patienten._ 
Was ich bisher gelesen habe stellt mir die Haare zu Berge, dem Strophanthin i.v. wurde die Zulassung entzogen da der Nachweis fehlt zur ihrer Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit.
Die orale Resorption scheint auch nicht die Beste zu sein! 
Die vertreibende Firma hat mit dem Mittelchen genug Geld vedient um damit geeignete Studien zum Wirksamkeitsnachweis zu machen.
Wurde aber nicht, warum? 
Da kein Patentschutz mehr auf drauf ist hätte es doch schon längst von anderen Firmen wegen der angeblichen Wirksamkeit entdeckt werden müssen.... 
Im Übrigen gibt es Strophanthin nur in Deutschland und in Frankreich (oder gab es mal).
Sonst nirgends! Warum den blos?

----------


## Muschel

> Ein Rezept gibt es nur vom Arzt. Für den ist es aber (finanziell gesehen) egal, ob er Medikament a oder b aufschreibt.

 Wo hast Du denn diese Weisheit her? (Medikament a oder b)
So einfach ist es dann doch nicht...   

> Es muß doch aber erlaubt sein, sich für ein Medikament zu interessieren, welches gegebenenfalls weniger Nebenwirkungen und bessere Wirkungen verspricht.

 Klar ist das Interesse erlaubt, aber doch bitte nicht anhand eines Links, der so zweifelhaft ist, daß er sofort durch einen Moderator gelöscht wird. Der Link hatte mit den hier angewendeten HONcode-Prinzipien nun mal so gar nichts gemein.  
Du glaubst auch alles, was Du im Internet liest, oder? Wenn der Herr Heilpraktiker Dir erzählt, daß das Medikament *ggfs.* weniger Nebenwirkungen hat bei besserer Wirkung, dann hinterfragst Du das nicht? Gegebenenfalls heißt ja nicht, daß es so ist!  
Ich komm hier aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr raus....

----------


## Pianoman

Zur Strophanthin-Diskussion:     

> Strophanthin (auch Strophantin, en: Ouabain, verschiedene Derivate) ist ein herzwirksamer Wirkstoff pflanzlicher Herkunft, der in der Vergangenheit analog zu ähnlichen pflanzlichen Wirkstoffen wie Digitalis in der Behandlung von Herzerkrankungen eingesetzt, inzwischen obsolet wurde, aber weiterhin von einzelnen Befürwortern (meist Heilpraktiker) im alternativmedizinischen Bereich vehement und agressiv beworben wird. 
> Auch gibt es einige ältere Ärzte, die an ihrer Verschreibungspraxis festhalten und sich weniger an neueren Behandlungsleitlinien orientieren wollen. Die Substanz kann auch in kleiner Menge tödliche Wirkungen haben. Sie wird in Afrika seit langem als Pfeilgift verwendet. 
> Die aktuelle Nichtverwendung dieses Wirkstoffs in der wissenschaftlichen Medizin wird von den Strophanthinaktivisten häufig mit Verschwörungstheorien in Zusammenhang gebracht. 
> Entsprechende Argumentationsversuche sind häufig durch pseudowissenschaftliche Äußerungen und Anekdotenberichte gekennzeichnet. 
> Valide Gegenargumente und Veröffentlichungen werden dabei nicht zur Kenntnis genommen. 
> Strophanthin wird heute von den wenigen Befürwortern als ein Wundermittel bei Herzerkrankungen und als _Milch des alternden Herzens_ dargestellt, das natürlich keinerlei Nebenwirkungen aufweise obwohl es in Afrika seit langem als tödliches Pfeilgift verwendet wird. Dass das Mittel von einem schwedischen Pharmamulti mit Milliardenumsatz hergestellt wird, verschweigt man meist, um die abwegige Pseudoargumentation nicht in Frage stellen zu müssen, nach der dieses Mittel von _der Schulmedizin unterdrückt_ werde. Entsprechende Horrormärchen werden von Secret-TV von Jo Conrad sowie bei Lnc-2010 verbreitet. (...)

 Weiterlesen ?  http://esowatch.com/index.php?title=Strophanthin  
Eine umfassende Diskussion der Therapie mit herzwirksamen Glykosiden u.a auch Strophanthin und moderneren ACE-Hemmern ist im Artikel: *Digitalis - ein Beispiel für Irrtümer in der Medizin*, in der *AVP - Arzneiverordnung in der Praxis* - zu lesen.  
Weiterlesen ?  http://www.akdae.de/25/Archiv/200204.pdf  
Auch Wikipedia liefert eine gut verständliche Darstellung zu Herzglykosiden. Interessant ist dabei u.a. die Tabelle zur Pharmakokinetik und der letzte dort zu lesende Satz:   

> Nach jahrzehntelanger Anwendung in der Medizin bei der Therapie des schwachen „Altersherzens“ (Herzinsuffizienz) treten die Herzglykoside zunehmend in den Hintergrund, denn es hat sich gezeigt, dass sie lediglich die Symptomatik günstig beeinflussen können, ein Effekt auf die Mortalität konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden. (DIG und RADIANCE Studie)

 Weiterlesen ?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzglykosid

----------


## Muschel

@ Pianoman, schade, daß Du den Link von U2 nicht gelesen hast. DAS wäre was für Dich gewesen.... :c_laugh:

----------


## Virusinchen

ich verstehe die Aggressivität hier nicht! Wieso kann man hier nicht normal diskutieren?
Meine Frage war nur, wer Erfahrungen damit hat. Wo ist das Problem. Oder sind manche Fragen hier nicht erwünscht? Übrigens in Italien stellt eine Firma noch i.V Strophanthin her. Und natürlich ist Strophanthin weltweit nicht bekannt, weil die Substanz unter Quabain bekannt ist....
Und zur Giftigkeit von Strophanthin...das ist immer eine Frage der Dosierung....
könnte man von Nitro auch sagen, oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ich verstehe die Aggressivität hier nicht! Wieso kann man hier nicht normal diskutieren?
> Meine Frage war nur, wer Erfahrungen damit hat. Wo ist das Problem. Oder sind manche Fragen hier nicht erwünscht? Übrigens in Italien stellt eine Firma noch i.V Strophanthin her. Und natürlich ist Strophanthin weltweit nicht bekannt, weil die Substanz unter Quabain bekannt ist....
> Und zur Giftigkeit von Strophanthin...das ist immer eine Frage der Dosierung....
> könnte man von Nitro auch sagen, oder?

 
Aggresiv? 
Wie es scheint hat bisher keiner Erfahrung damit gemacht!
Wie auch wenn es seit 1992 kaum oder keine Rolle mehr in der Behandlung spielt. 
Schön das es in Italien noch eine Firma gibt das Zeugs herstellt deswegen darf es hier trotzdem nicht vertrieben werden.
Es ist Egal ob das Zeugs unter dem Wirkstoffnamen oder unter einem anderen vertrieben wird! 
Giftigkeit? Ich dachte es ist nicht Giftig, steht jedenfalls so auf allen Möglichen Esoteriker, Heilpraktiker und Befürworterseiten... Komisch was soll ich jetzt denken? 
Nitro ist ein amtlich/ behördlich zugelassenes Medikament das seine Wirkung nach gewiesen hat...

----------


## Muschel

> ich verstehe die Aggressivität hier nicht! Wieso kann man hier nicht normal diskutieren?

 Aggressivität? 
Naja, mal hier etwas aus dem Esowatch-Link von Pianoman kopiert:   

> Die magensaftresistente Variante, das Strodival MR, enthält Dibutylphtalat (DBT). Dieser pharmazeutische Hilfsstoff wurde im März 2006 in der Zeitung "Ökotest" thematisiert. Die Substanz DBP wurde von der Europäischen Union und der Weltgesundheitsorganisation als fruchtbarkeitsschädigend und entwicklungsschädigend eingestuft. Der Stoff stellt also ein Risiko für ungeborenes Leben dar. Es wird vermutet, dass DBP im Zusammenhang mit Fehlbildungen der Geschlechtsorgane von männlichen Neugeborenen stehen. Dies stieß in den entsprechenden medizinkritischen Heilpraktikerkreisen, die Strophanthin anpreisen erstaunlicher Weise auf keinerlei Interesse.

 Oder aber das hier:   

> In Deutschland engagieren sind rund ein Dutzend Personen für dieses Mittel. Dazu gehören die Heilpraktiker Rolf-Jürgen Petry (der bei Secret-TV auftrat) und Wolf-Alexander Melhorn, sowie einige Nahrungsergänzungsmittelanbieter und Laien-Pharmakritiker wie Helmut Gobsch. [...] Strophanthin-Aktivist Melhorn (überzeugter Impfgegner und Empfehler von homöopathischen Nosoden bei Borrelieninfektionen) beschwor sogar eine auf ihn gerichtete  Verschwörung herauf....

 Und darüber soll man sich nicht aufregen? 
Impfgegner, na super! Mehr davon. 
Je mehr wir hier schreiben, umso mehr Menschen reagieren hofffentlich richtig und machen nicht jeden Blödsinn aus der Eso-Szene mit.

----------


## Virusinchen

> Aggressivität? 
> Naja, mal hier etwas aus dem Esowatch-Link von Pianoman kopiert: 
> Oder aber das hier: 
> Und darüber soll man sich nicht aufregen? 
> Impfgegner, na super! Mehr davon. 
> Je mehr wir hier schreiben, umso mehr Menschen reagieren hofffentlich richtig und machen nicht jeden Blödsinn aus der Eso-Szene mit.

 Was soll den das? Keine normalen Argumente?
Was ist da hier für ein Forum-sehr enttäuschend
Dibuthylphtalat ist ein zugelassener Hilftstoff und ist in zig sogar verschreibungsfreien Medikamenten drin...

----------


## Muschel

> Was soll den das? Keine normalen Argumente?

 Was bitte sind in Deinen Augen "normale Argumente"? 
Hier geht es schlicht und ergreifend um Fakten, die natürlich den alternativen Anhängern nicht passen. Mir passen dafür Dinge nicht, wie ich z.B. weiter oben zitiert habe.  
Ich habe für so etwas überhaupt gar kein Verständnis.  
Und da Du nach Erfahrungen nach Strophantin gefragt hast, mußt Du mit kritischen Antworten rechnen.

----------


## Virusinchen

> Was bitte sind in Deinen Augen "normale Argumente"? 
> Hier geht es schlicht und ergreifend um Fakten, die natürlich den alternativen Anhängern nicht passen. Mir passen dafür Dinge nicht, wie ich z.B. weiter oben zitiert habe.  
> Ich habe für so etwas überhaupt gar kein Verständnis.  
> Und da Du nach Erfahrungen nach Strophantin gefragt hast, mußt Du mit kritischen Antworten rechnen.

 Hast du (!) persönliche Erfahrungen mit Strophanthin? Positive? Negative?
Bestimmt nicht.
Du kopierst hier irgendwelche Sachen aus dem Internet. 
Dies kann ich auch selber und andere auch...
Also , wer hat  bzw hatte ERfahrungen mit Strophanthin(Quabain)?

----------


## Muschel

> Hast du (!) persönliche Erfahrungen mit Strophanthin? Positive? Negative?
> Bestimmt nicht.
> Du kopierst hier irgendwelche Sachen aus dem Internet. 
> Dies kann ich auch selber und andere auch...

 Soviel zum Thema Aggessivität...

----------


## Justitia

Hier ein link, der sich intensiv mit der Medikation (oral, i.v. ) deren Wirkungen und dem "Streit" auseinandersetzt. http://strophanthin.twoday.net/ . Wenn dann dort gemachte Aussagen nicht wissenschaftlich haltbar sind, können wir uns ja damit auseinandersetzen und für und wider abwegen. Mich würde z. B. interessieren warum es bei ausgeprägter Sinus-Bradykardie nicht verwendet werden sollte. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> Hier ein link, der sich intensiv mit der Medikation (oral, i.v. ) deren Wirkungen und dem "Streit" auseinandersetzt. http://strophanthin.twoday.net/ .

 Hast Du nicht mal einen Link anzubieten, der wenig bis gar nicht esoterisch ist? 
In dem Link wird sich nicht mit dem "Streit" auseinandergesetzt, sondern wieder nur gehetzt und dieses Strophantin in den Himmel gelobt.

----------


## Justitia

> Hast Du nicht mal einen Link anzubieten, der wenig bis gar nicht esoterisch ist? 
> In dem Link wird sich nicht mit dem "Streit" auseinandergesetzt, sondern wieder nur gehetzt und dieses Strophantin in den Himmel gelobt.

 Was ist an dem link esoterisch? Bitte Beispiel.
Gegen wen wurde gehetzt? Es wurden alle Aussagen mit Quellenangaben belegt. Strophanthin wurde befürwortet. Aber mit Begründung.

----------


## Muschel

> Was ist an dem link esoterisch? Bitte Beispiel.

 Wenn Du mal auf der Seite weiter nach unten scrollst, dann wirst Du finden, was ich meine. Lesen bildet!   

> Gegen wen wurde gehetzt? Es wurden alle Aussagen mit Quellenangaben belegt. Strophanthin wurde befürwortet. Aber mit Begründung.

 Trotz Quellenangaben wird gehetzt gegen die Schulmedizin etc. Auch hier gilt: komplettes Lesen der Seite, die Du angegeben hast.    

> 33) Dr.med.Berthold Kern: Der Myokardinfarkt, Haug/Stuttgart, 1969, S. 122 ff

 Den Mehlwurm findet man bestimmt bei den Quellenangaben auch irgendwo, ich hab keine Lust mir diesen sinnlosen Kram weiter durchzulesen.  
Im übrigen Ulrike, sind manche Quellen derart veraltet, daß hätte selbst Dir auffallen müssen. Die oben als Zitat gesetzte Quelle ist mal eben 40 Jahre her, meinst Du nicht auch, daß die Medizin seitdem große Schritte nach vorne gemacht hat? 
Ich habe auch ein wenig im Internet gesucht nach diesem Strophantin, habe aber keinen einzigen vernünftigen Link dazu gefunden, dafür jede Menge Eso-Kram und Geschwurbel, daß es mir schlecht wird, wenn ich daran denke, daß es Heilpraktiker gibt, die damit auf die Menschheit losgelassen werden.

----------


## Virusinchen

> Wenn Du mal auf der Seite weiter nach unten scrollst, dann wirst Du finden, was ich meine. Lesen bildet!   
> Trotz Quellenangaben wird gehetzt gegen die Schulmedizin etc. Auch hier gilt: komplettes Lesen der Seite, die Du angegeben hast.  
> Den Mehlwurm findet man bestimmt bei den Quellenangaben auch irgendwo, ich hab keine Lust mir diesen sinnlosen Kram weiter durchzulesen.  
> Im übrigen Ulrike, sind manche Quellen derart veraltet, daß hätte selbst Dir auffallen müssen. Die oben als Zitat gesetzte Quelle ist mal eben 40 Jahre her, meinst Du nicht auch, daß die Medizin seitdem große Schritte nach vorne gemacht hat? 
> Ich habe auch ein wenig im Internet gesucht nach diesem Strophantin, habe aber keinen einzigen vernünftigen Link dazu gefunden, dafür jede Menge Eso-Kram und Geschwurbel, daß es mir schlecht wird, wenn ich daran denke, daß es Heilpraktiker gibt, die damit auf die Menschheit losgelassen werden.

 Was sind dann die Ärzte, die Strodival verschreiben, in Deinen Augen?
Wird Dir da auch schlecht dabei?
Heilpraktiker dürfen es nicht verschreiben.

----------


## Justitia

[QUOTEWenn Du mal auf der Seite weiter nach unten scrollst, dann wirst Du finden, was ich meine. Lesen bildet!
][/QUOTE] 
Habe so weit gescrollt wie es geht. Bei mir nur bis zu einem oberen Abschnitt eines Bildes. Nichts esoterisches gefunden.   

> Trotz Quellenangaben wird gehetzt gegen die Schulmedizin etc. Auch hier gilt: komplettes Lesen der Seite, die Du angegeben hast

 Kleine Definition von Hetze aus Wikipedia: 
"Als *Hetze* (kein Plural) im gesellschaftlichen Sinn bezeichnet man unsachliche und verunglimpfende Äußerungen zu dem Zweck, Hass gegen Personen oder Gruppen hervorzurufen, Ängste vor ihnen zu schüren, sie zu diffamieren oder zu dämonisieren." 
In dem link habe ich keine unsachlichen oder verunglimpfenden Äußerungen gefunden. Lesen und Lesen scheint doch irgendwie unterschiedlich zu sein.   

> Zitat:    
> 33) Dr.med.Berthold Kern: Der Myokardinfarkt, Haug/Stuttgart, 1969, S. 122 ff  
> Den Mehlwurm findet man bestimmt bei den Quellenangaben auch irgendwo, ich hab keine Lust mir diesen sinnlosen Kram weiter durchzulesen.

 Sachlicher Zusammenhang?  Wieso Mehlwurm ?   

> Im übrigen Ulrike, sind manche Quellen derart veraltet, daß hätte selbst Dir auffallen müssen. Die oben als Zitat gesetzte Quelle ist mal eben 40 Jahre her, meinst Du nicht auch, daß die Medizin seitdem große Schritte nach vorne gemacht hat?

 Die Quellen sind deswegen älteren Jahrgangs, weil damals intensiv geforscht wurde mit Strophantin. Meinst Du, nur weil es Menschen vor 40 Jahren geholfen hat, hätte dies heute keine Gültigkeit mehr?

----------


## Muschel

> Was sind dann die Ärzte, die Strodival verschreiben, in Deinen Augen?

 Nicht fähig. Oder aber einfach stehengeblieben anstatt sich weiterzubilden.    

> Wird Dir da auch schlecht dabei?

 Ja.    

> Heilpraktiker dürfen es nicht verschreiben.

 Das fehlte auch noch. Es reicht schon, daß sie einen erbitterten Kampf gegen die Verschreibungspflicht von Strophantin führen und es empfehlen bzw. auf die homöopathischen Mittelchen verweisen.

----------


## Justitia

Hat jemand eine Erklärung warum ich nur bis zu dem oberen Ausschnitt eines Bildes mit Meeresblick scrollen kann? Muschel scheint da ja weiter scrollen zu können.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Zur Hetzte:   

> mittlerweile einen Schimmer der Hoffnung am Horizont: Einige Pro-Strophanthin-Handelnde, die Herren Kaegelmann, *Melhorn*, Dr. Moser, Petry und Dr.Voelkner haben die Bundestagsabgeordneten im Gesundheits-Ausschuß über die Existenz des Strophanthins mit seinen Quelle

 Da wäre er wieder der Hr Melhorn....    

> Dennoch droht diesem außergewöhnlichen Medikament das Aus im Rahmen des vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschriebenen Nachzulassungs-Verfahrens. Das Problem besteht darin, daß seitens des Medizin- Establishments eine klinische Doppelblind-Studie gefordert wird, die den neuerdings immens gestiegenen Ansprüchen genügen würde, was die Kosten entsprechend in die Höhe treibt. Die Frage ist, ob die Herstellerfirma MEDA, ein schwedischer Konzern, diese aufbringen kann und will für diese Substanz ohne Patentschutz (seit 1904 im Gebrauch) Quelle

 Soso seit 1904 im Verkauf der Firma Meda und es ist kein Geld da um eine Studie zu finanzieren? 
Ich habe über den Autor des Blogs recherchiert, na Prost Mahlzeit sag ich nur.  
Es ist egal ich werde dieses erneute Reiztema schliessen.

----------

